# New Option Floor Game



## Mirus3000 (2 November 2017)




----------



## puncrut (2 November 2017)

Hi Mirus3000,

Good luck with the new Tradefloor Options Game. I've been learning a bit about options and slowly beginning to understand it. So I will keep an eye and see how you go with your strategies, progress and result.


----------



## Mirus3000 (9 November 2017)

Roll


----------



## Mirus3000 (20 December 2017)

For History.


----------



## Mirus3000 (22 December 2017)

Game over.


----------



## tradefloor (3 January 2018)

Congratulations on the great result! Considering the market went nowhere during the game, the result was impressive. You were unlucky not to get the prize this game.

I'm going to be doing a webinar on the 16th of Jan, which will go through the winning trading strategies & I'll be sure to include some of your trades in the presentation.

If you would like to join - registration link is here.


----------

